# Yahoo- Ask Dr. Gott: Rare cancer often deceptive (The Monterey County Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Gott: I would like to see you devote space to a rare illness called carcinoid cancer, which is formed by neuroendocrine tumors. My husband was diagnosed with metastasizing carcinoid cancer in 2006.View the full article


----------

